# New to Ferrets



## Toothpaste (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to ferrets and the forum. They are probably the only domesticated animal that I am not familiar with but have a keen interest in. I am hoping to become the proud owner in the new year. Just looking for advice and support.


----------



## Toothpaste (Dec 25, 2014)

99 people have looked at this post so far and not a single one has posted a reply. Please can someone tell me how to delete this??


----------



## ferret lady (Aug 2, 2011)

What kind of advice and support were you looking for?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry I don't come on here as often as I used to. I am willing to help you with ferrets, what would you like to know about them, ferrets make fantastic pets.


----------



## Toothpaste (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I have lots of questions so I will just start with a few...

1.) should I be looking at older rescues or young ferrets?
2.) how well do they get on with your other pets? 
3.) do you allow them to roam free in the house at any time?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1.) should I be looking at older rescues or young ferrets?
2.) how well do they get on with your other pets? 
3.) do you allow them to roam free in the house at any time?


I will try and answer these as honest as possible.

1.) should I be looking at older rescues or young ferrets?

In my opinion young ferrets are better pets, some rescues can and do sadly carry baggage. Young ferrets do go through a mouthy stage as do puppies/kittens basically any young animal. The plus side of kits is you can select your breeder/colour. 

Rescues on the positive side of things is, the ferret would be vaccinated against canine distemper, neutered and health checked. Some vets charge stupid amounts to neuter ferrets so your best bet would be contact a few local vets and ask for quotes for male/female neuters as the cost will differ from vet to vet. 

2.) how well do they get on with your other pets?

Great all my ferrets are socialised with the dogs and cats, but I am always careful with rescues as I don't know if they have ever been attacked from a dog or cat. Also when the boys are in season I am more careful as they can get nippy due to hormones, but as you will be having yours neutered then this wont be an issue. 

3.) do you allow them to roam free in the house at any time?

I let them come in to one room to play interact with me sometimes, (they have a shed and run so really no need to let them inside.) but if you plan on this my advice is get a little collar with a bell on so you can always keep track of them, also only let them play in supervised areas as ferrets are amazing escape artists.


----------



## Toothpaste (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, much appreciated!


----------

